# another paint stripping problem.



## a110alpine (Oct 30, 2012)

i want to strip the chrome off a fully chromed aurora ho body.. removing the window glass seems like a dangerous proposition since i don't want to break those posts. . is there anything that i can use to eliminate the chrome and keep the window intact with out damaging it.??/ thanks in advance.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I've dunked Aurora bodies in household bleach before and left the glass in. Pour some bleach in a jar, drop the body in. Check it in about an hour or so. You may have to rub a few areas, shouldn't hurt the painted parts. As with anything, results may vary...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If the bleach doesn't work. rinse off the body in water (to get rid of the bleach) and try giving it a bath in Windex. Remove any bumpers first because it'll take the chrome off them too. The Windex will not harm the glass..


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Try the Windex first. Not as dangerous as bleach. That being said I will be trying the bleach. Windex seems to do nothing on Tyco chrome or Hot Wheels chrome.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A few things I learned about stripping with Windex:

1. Real Windex works better than the cheap stuff.

2. You can only use it once. Toss it and start fresh with each strip.

3. Colored chrome will strip, but will take at least 2 stripping sessions to accomplish it. The first will take most or all of the color coat off. Then start with fresh bowl to do the chrome layer.

4. The last few AW releases chrome is harder to strip. I believe it has a clear coat on it. Also, all the "tampos" are decals now, and may lose their design in the windex bath, but the decal paper will still be stuck on.

I strip chromies with lacquer thinner, but the risk of melting the plastic is rather high. Scalecoat may be a wiser choice.

4.


----------



## Nova Guy (Oct 26, 2002)

I have always used 409. It takes the chrome off of anything I've done. Some takes longer than others. You will just have to experiment.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I use spray oven cleaner to strip auto world and aurora bodys.
I haven had any problems yet . just use rubber gloves when doing it.
even the oven cleaner from the dollar store works. 
just take the glass out . don't be afraid ..
then use testors clear window cement and window maker 
to put the glass back in..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

22tall said:


> Windex seems to do nothing on Tyco chrome or Hot Wheels chrome.


Again, you are dealing with different era cars... The bleach/windex works on the older Aurora Tjet/AFX chrome cars. I think it's the amonia that dissolves the chrome... For Tyco or newer stuff, I would recommend Scalecoat ll, it's made to strip plastic. Most of the train guys use it. I've used ovencleaner, but it takes too long, it stinks, makes a mess, IMO. Bob...zilla uses ELO, but you need to be careful, can get harsh on the plastic same as lacquer thinner, especially on the newer AW plastic. As with any stripping of "painted" cars, usually the plastic will have a paint stain, so be ready to repaint the body. And again, opinions will vary...RM


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

I strip tons of AW chrome cars w/easy-off oven cleaner. 10 minutes in the soak, all chrome is gone & no damage to the plastic. Just make sure you use rubber gloves & wash the car with dish soap & warm water. They come out perfect every time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

vickers83 said:


> I strip tons of AW chrome cars w/easy-off oven cleaner. 10 minutes in the soak, all chrome is gone & no damage to the plastic. Just make sure you use rubber gloves & wash the car with dish soap & warm water. They come out perfect every time! :thumbsup:


And ther ya go... Different MFg. cars stripped with different stuff... Tried and proven...Thanks, RM


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

60chevyjim said:


> I use spray oven cleaner to strip auto world and aurora bodys.
> chrome bodys !!!
> 
> I meant to say for stripping chrome bodys not painted bodys !!
> ...


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> And ther ya go... Different MFg. cars stripped with different stuff... Tried and proven...Thanks, RM


I agree. What we need is for some enterprising person to compile a list of what works on chrome, what works on paint and cross reference with car manufacturer.

I ended up using a 23 year old can of Easy Off oven cleaner for the Tyco chrome. Took less than 10 minutes. Didn't try the bleach.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I tried bleach with a newer AW chrome 59 Chevy, and it didn't touch the chrome...


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

22tall said:


> I agree. What we need is for some enterprising person to compile a list of what works on chrome, what works on paint and cross reference with car manufacturer.


Enterprising is an understatement and there's no doubt that such a guide would be hugely useful in saving guess work, frustration and utter fails. It would also give those who hold back out of concern for trashing a body the confidence to plough ahead.

If such a guide existed what format would it take? I'm thinking a Micro$oft Excel spreadsheet would be the most widely accessible format for punters, yes or no? What would the column headings be to make it truly useful? Example: Manufacturer, Body Description, Body #, Plastic Colour, Paint Colours (ordered from most prevalent to least), Known Working Paint Stripper, Known Working Chrome Stripper, Brief Note For Soak & Scrub Time....................... Dunno, just my initial thoughts on how it could be done. A before & after photo of the stripping would be useful, if available, in order to gauge the level of success. Perhaps the easiest way to compile it all would be to have a downloadable template of the spreadsheet. It would have all the headings in place and the punter just fills in the blanks below the headinds?? Easy to import into the main guide I would think..........

Thoughts?

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I haven't heard anyone mention pine sol,I seem to remember some body using that.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pinesol will take old bottle type enamels off, though it made silver and gold paints a gooey mess. The problem with Pinesol is the smell. It can stay with the body for weeks. I never tried it on chrome...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Brake cleaner works on everything.


----------

